# Atlas lathe choice



## tawas23 (Feb 12, 2015)

I need advice on which lathe to choose from I have a 10 inch 10F28 see pics with horizontal countershaft and have a chance to buy a older 10 inch I believe its a 10 inch H54 vertical countershaft in better shape which one would be better both have babbit bearings that I like on both lathes ??plz dont comment on babbit issue I like them better so that not a problem ..both have power cross feed ..and 4 bolt apron  .also whats a good selling price for each one plz thanks in advance


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 12, 2015)

There practically the same. I prefer the F series though. I think its because the Headstock is completely covered and the belt isn't in your face like the TH models. Also note some of the older models use a 5/8" diameter leadscrew instead of the 3/4" LS. Its harder to get the internal carriage parts for the 5/8" LS models.


----------



## schor (Feb 12, 2015)

I prefer the F for the same reasons.


----------



## tawas23 (Feb 12, 2015)

it has the 3/4 leadscrew


----------



## yendor (Feb 12, 2015)

Here are some things I found out when I acquired my Atlas TV-36 10F

All 10F Models have a Powered Cross Feed via a Pull Knob in the Top Center of the apron and a 3/4" Lead Screw.

If it does NOT have the Knob it doesn't have the Powered Cross Feed and it's a 10D. (or possibly and earlier version) and will have a 5/8" Lead Screw

The "T" in the front of the Model # indicates the Timken Bearings as opposed to the Babbit Type.

The "H" or "V" indicate the Cross Shaft version Horizontal or Vertical.

If yours' has an H but the Cross Shaft is mounted Vertical either the Cross Shaft or the Bed (with the data plate) is NOT original and Vice Versa if it has a "V".

The Numbers after the Model indicate the total Bed length 36, 48, 54

Check out this link for more info.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlasrestoration/


----------

